# Newest Doe



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

We couldn't pass up the opportunity to buy this girl. She is ABGA 98%. Her sire is JC Boer Goats Johnny Walker Red *ENNOBLED*. And she is confirmed bred to MM7 Power Broker *ENNOBLED*. What are your thoughts?

Sire:









Buck she is bred to


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Really nice!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Beautiful doe! Congratulations.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Love her head shape. Wow Power Broker is crazy long


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

I bet you get amazing kids out of that cross! Congrats


----------



## Chris488 (Sep 4, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## RhinoWhite (Nov 17, 2013)

LadySecret said:


> I bet you get amazing kids out of that cross! Congrats


I'd think so to.

The all-red sire looks a bit like a Kalahari Red Goat, but his anatomy is more like the one of a boer goat. Think it's only a colour difference.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Awesome


----------



## Robinsonfarm (Jul 17, 2015)

Beautiful doe!!
Bet her kids are stunners


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Good looking doe. Her sire is awsome!
I agree wirh Salty, that fellow she is bred to is crazy long! 
You are right, no way to pass her up. lol


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Johnny Walker Red is phenomenal! I don’t really care for red bucks, but he is my favorite.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

WOW!! GORGEOUS!!!!:hubbahubba::inlove:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow they are stunning! You should definitely get some awesome kids from the cross! Praying for one of each or lots of pink!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Holy cow wow! We NEVER see boers like this here. Ever. All are marvelous animals.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you all! I'm very excited about this doe and I absolutely love the buck she is bred to. Actually, I have another doe that is bred to him and due in less than a month. And my 9 yr old Capriole doe is coming home this weekend from the breeders so hoping she is bred to him as well. And hoping she has a doeling to replace her.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow!!!!!:hubbahubba:


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Ditto: :up::wow:


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

How old is your new doe? And when is she due?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

They are beautiful. I have never seen boers like that buck anywhere. How much does the buck weigh? Your doe is gorgeous. They must be very expensive. Show goats?


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

SalteyLove said:


> How old is your new doe? And when is she due?


The doe is a year and a half old. She is due in February.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Moers kiko boars said:


> They are beautiful. I have never seen boers like that buck anywhere. How much does the buck weigh? Your doe is gorgeous. They must be very expensive. Show goats?


Yes, they are show goats. I don't own the buck but have met him in person and probably weighs over 300 lbs. Thank you


----------

